# Any suggestions on Lake Chapala housing agent?



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm flying down from the States on Monday to look at the Lake Chapala area to rent, or buy if it is love at first sight. I have messaged a few agents from the on line sites but have only heard back from one and it was just one sentence. Does anyone have a good contact? 

I will be a problem child with finding a rental as I have two large dogs. I'm willing to provide tons of references and plead my case as to them being non-shedding, very well trained Standards who are middle aged therefore don't have potty accidents or do damage younger dogs do. I'm also willing to up the deposit. Unfortunately, it may push me to buy before I'm sure I'm where I want to be. 

PM me if you have any suggestions.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

Okiegirl said:


> I'm flying down from the States on Monday to look at the Lake Chapala area to rent, or buy if it is love at first sight. I have messaged a few agents from the on line sites but have only heard back from one and it was just one sentence. Does anyone have a good contact?
> 
> I will be a problem child with finding a rental as I have two large dogs. I'm willing to provide tons of references and plead my case as to them being non-shedding, very well trained Standards who are middle aged therefore don't have potty accidents or do damage younger dogs do. I'm also willing to up the deposit. Unfortunately, it may push me to buy before I'm sure I'm where I want to be.
> 
> ...



I have been dealing with Kevin Collins from Collins Real Estate and so far so good. And if you would, share your information with me for I will be there April 22nd -29th.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't let "love at first sight" or trouble finding a pet friendly rental deter you from the rule of 
RENT DON'T BUY for at least a few months while you learn about different neighborhoods. It will make all the difference in the world in your future satisfaction living in the area. Also, bear in mind that there are no "disclosure documents" required in Mexico like there are in the U.S.

For finding a Rental, you can try getting in touch with an agent I've had dealings with: Eduardo Molina at Roma Property Management and Rentals: www.romawebsite.com Phone 376 766 3163 or cel at 331 075 7768
Good luck. Offering a sizable pet deposit usually does the trick. Sounds like nice dogs.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Okiegirl, once you hit the ground there at Lakeside things will become apparent as to who can help you find something. There is a weekly publication (Guadalajara Reporter) that will have ads plus a monthly one, Ojo del Lago which will have lots of ads. Grab both from almost anywhere. Former is 150 pesos and the latter free (coined "The Best Publication Money Can't Buy").

Start off with either of the recommendations given already, Roma or Collins. There are more of course, but....

Good Luck


----------



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Don't let "love at first sight" or trouble finding a pet friendly rental deter you from the rule of
> RENT DON'T BUY for at least a few months while you learn about different neighborhoods. It will make all the difference in the world in your future satisfaction living in the area. Also, bear in mind that there are no "disclosure documents" required in Mexico like there are in the U.S.
> 
> For finding a Rental, you can try getting in touch with an agent I've had dealings with: Eduardo Molina at Roma Property Management and Rentals: www.romawebsite.com Phone 376 766 3163 or cel at 331 075 7768
> Good luck. Offering a sizable pet deposit usually does the trick. Sounds like nice dogs.


Thank you for the name. I am living in a lemon of a house right now that had full disclosure - meaning nothing truthful - and the guy went bankrupt so there was no recourse. Sometimes I think the best tool in house buying is common sense as in; a flat roof will leak. Unfortunately, I lack the need sense. Common or otherwise.


----------

